
Always show a vertical scrollbar in Firefox, Chrome, Safari and Opera - makecheck
http://www.electrictoolbox.com/vertical-scrollbar-firefox-chrome-safari-opera/
======
geuis
This is an incredibly old css "trick". Its also completely annoying. Yes, 4
years ago I implemented this on an old corporate site. Today? I'm building my
sites to be adaptable across browsers and leave the nit-picky details of the
rendering to them.

~~~
makecheck
I don't think I would force this on a published page either, since it's
basically a personal preference.

But it certainly could be done by one user for his/herself. Safari and OmniWeb
let you set default stylesheets, and Firefox will recognize one too if you
create a [profile]/chrome/userContent.css file.

------
makecheck
I've always hated how the vertical scroll bar disappears in my browser, and
it's nice to see that such a simple CSS trick fixes it.

I actually use OmniWeb, but the trick works just as well; I had to define a
style sheet first (Page Appearance preferences).

